# What’s In A Username?



## KrispyKreme (Jan 28, 2007)

Just curious about some of the Usernames out there, why are you using it? I’m KrispyKreme because if I didn’t have high cholesterol I’d be eating them everyday. :hungry:


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Well, cs_gardener is my initials and one of my passtimes. I enjoy gardening both in my yard and in my tanks. And it sounds better than cs_reader or cs_walker.


----------



## crataegus (Nov 16, 2006)

My favorite tree...


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

Um....

Because my name is Kelley.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

its my username for school and several other things, just makes it easy to keep them straight.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Because in Upstate New York most people can both spell and pronounce Jimbo fairly well. And after being skinny my whole life, I finally gained some weight to finally get up to 205. How's that? 

I like the name James, but well, most people seem to like Jim or Jimbo better. 
Seems friendlier. I guess. 

I like the gardener story. I like that idea a lot. 

With all the snow we have where I live right now, my tanks are the only place with green warm plants. 

It's fun to look at a little bowl of Utopia.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Thats what was given to me by the Starsky and Hutch Pimp name generator a few years back... I thought it was hilarious and used it for my email now I use it for a lot of stuff.

Heres a link incase you don't believe me.
Starsky & Hutch (Click on the Goods.)


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

mine is from my dead cat who was named after a character from law and order.


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

I think mine shows my lack of creativity. also if it's based on my name I probably won't forget it to often.

Brian


----------



## nailalc (Mar 17, 2006)

nail is a nickname that I picked up at work and alc is short for the alternative learning center that I teach science at. Combine the two and I get a username.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Jdinh04 --> (J)ohn + Dinh + my favorite number, 04. Something easy to remember


----------



## KrispyKreme (Jan 28, 2007)

slickwillislim said:


> Thats what was given to me by the Starsky and Hutch Pimp name generator a few years back... I thought it was hilarious and used it for my email now I use it for a lot of stuff.
> 
> Heres a link incase you don't believe me.
> Starsky & Hutch (Click on the Goods.)


Now I'm upset I didn't pick "Diamond Matthew Smoove" as my username.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

yeah I had fun seeing what names it would give me... 

Slickwillislim had the best ring to it the other names seemed to long or three seperate words...


----------



## Morbida (Aug 15, 2005)

I used to read the babysitters club series and one of the kids that was baby sat had a witch living next door names Morbidda Destiny. I liked it so I use it. I have over the years shortened it to Morbida, Which I am told means soft and gental in Italian, which Im not , ha!


----------



## Jubs (Mar 24, 2006)

My user name was always JdubsVW on forums and such, one of my car club members missed the "d" in the name and was calling me "Jubs" and everyone started making fun of him for it so I just started using it as an inside joke but I like it. Oh, and Jdubs= J.W. my initials VW= Volkswagen I use to be/still am but inactive in an Audi VW car club...


----------



## fredyk (Jun 21, 2004)

Freddy Kreuger was my inspiration. way back in the Stone Age of internet time

-Mrk

actually I'm trying to figure out how to change it to MarkH and keep my current profile


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Troy McClure...well, you'd have to read the script from the Simpson's episode "A Fish Called Selma" (season 7 episode 19) to get all the inside jokes. I have to get back to work, so I'll edit this later with all of them...

[edit]..OK, back at work, which means I have plenty of time to work on this!

_Bart: Why'd they make that one muppet out of leather?
Marge: That's not a leather muppet, that's Troy McClure. Mmm, back in
the '70s he was quite a teen heartthrob.
Homer: Yeah, who'd have thought he'd turn out to be such a weirdo?
Marge: What are you talking about?
Homer: You know, his bizarre personal life. Those weird things they say
he does down at the aquarium. Why I heard...
Marge: Oh, Homer, that's just an urban legend. People don't do that
type of thing with _fish_!

Troy McClure walks into the DMV, which brings murmurs from the crowd...
Hibbert: Troy McClure? I thought he disappeared after that scandal at
the aquarium.
Louie: Hey, I thought you said Troy McClure was dead.
Tony: No, what I said was: "He sleeps with the fishes". You see...
Louie: Uh, Tony, please, no. I just ate a whole plate of
dingamagoo...

Lenny: Hey, Homer, isn't this your sister-in-law on a date with Troy
McClure?
Homer: Pft... Troy McClure. He's a washed-up movie star, he could be
dating washed-up supermodels.
Lenny: Ho, I don't know. Maybe those rumors about his fish fetish
weren't true after all.

Parker: Troy, my man, it's MacArthur Parker.
Troy: MacArthur Parker the agent? MacArthur Parker _my_ agent?
Parker: Heh heh, just checking in, my friend. So how's my favorite
client?
Troy: We haven't spoken in eight years...
Parker: Yes... So I saw the papers today Troy, looking good, that
wholesome stuff really helps when I'm trying to find you work.
Troy: You haven't found me work in _twelve_ years!
Parker: [chuckles] Oh you, Jury duty is work. And listen, you keep getting 
seen in public with human females, and I can get you work in the 
_entertainment_ industry.

ET Man: '70s leading man Troy McClure has finally met the woman of his
dreams. We may rememb... woman? Huh, okay! We may remember Troy
from such films as "The Verdict Was Mail Fraud", and "Leper in
the Backfield".
[clip of Troy as a football player]
[he catches the ball, backs up, and then his arm breaks off]
Lori: [laughs, then stops brutally] With his high-profile romance,
Troy's managed to shake the rumors that have dogged his carrer.
And with news of his upcoming wedding, rumor has it he's up for
some very choice roles.
ET Man: Looks like you were wrong when you called him a washed-up
deviant, eh Lori? [chuckles] All right...

Parker: Oh, who cares, the offers are rolling in. Paramount wants you
for a buddy comedy with Rob Lowe and Hugh Grant.
Troy: Those sick freaks?
Parker: Okay, then get this: I think they want you to play McBain's
sidekick in... brace yourself, the new McBain movie!
Troy: McBain's sidekick? Hot damn! I'm going to Sea world!

Selma: You _married_ me just to help you carreer?
Troy: You make it sound so sordid, look: don't we have a good time
together?
Selma: Yes, but...
Troy: Don't you have everything you ever wanted here? Money, security,
a big hot flat rock for Jub Jub?
Selma: But... don't you love me?
Troy: Sure I do! Like I love Fresca. Isn't that enough? The only
difference between our marriage and any one else's is: we know
ours is a sham.
Selma: Are you gay?
Troy: Gay? I wish! If I were gay they'd be no problem! No, what I have
is a romantic abnormality, one so unbelievable that it must be
hidden from the public at all cost. You see...
Selma: Stop!_

Honestly, I think I have the best Username, but I'm a bit biased!


----------



## tfmcder (Feb 22, 2006)

tf...initials for my first and middle name,
mcder...the beginning of my last name.
I initially used this for an email account when I was expecting responses from colleges and employers and did not want to give them a stupid, juvenile sounding email address. Giving them yomomzbox or 16"ofwallstretchinheaven probably would be a bad idea when wanting to be accepted to school or get a job offer. I'm dumb but not that dumb!!!


----------



## treesmcdonald (Mar 14, 2006)

My middle name is Therese and my friends used to call me Trees. My last name is McDonald. Not too creative I guess but there it is.


----------



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

Well I grew up in Tennessee and I live in the North non woods of North Dakota. Up here they call me a hillbilly and I call them snowmen. So now Im a snowbilly.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I forgot to mention, Troy McClure also has a bumper sticker on his Delorian that says "Follow me to the Springfield Aquarium!"


----------



## VITARTE (Feb 20, 2005)

Vitarte is the name of my hometown, back in the beautiful Lima, Perú.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Mine is my given birth name here, but I do use mntropical at a few other places.

That came from some old Minnesota promotions that boasted "Tropical Minnesota" as a nice vacation oasis, which some would never believe if they visited in the winter.
Anyway, with all of the tropical fish in the house and being from Mn., I just turned it around a bit and the "mntropical" handle has stuck since the beginning of my internet days.


----------



## Marauder (Apr 17, 2006)

I drive an '04 Mercury Marauder. That's the short version. The long version is this; When auto manufactures build a car they very carefully analyse the target consumer for that particular car. 

They consider dozens and dozens of factors like age, education level, gender, before building/marketing the car.

If you know anything about all this, (Mercury) Marauder describes me perfectly. Besides, "Marauder" just sounds cool!


----------



## meglet (Oct 12, 2005)

Mine is a nickname from my first job, which is also a play off my first name.


----------



## treepimp (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm a landscape designer, so I sell or (pimp) trees all day long.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

I started on APC and PT as greenmiddlefinger. Was an immature high school kid who thought the fun on "green thumb" but with something a bit more "angsty" to suit his "troubled artist--yeah right" taste would be funny.

Recently had a much desired sn change (thank you oh great administrators) to something much more honest/respectful-- my own name.


----------



## Plattykins (Apr 3, 2005)

I have a friend named Pam that I like to tease by calling her Pammykins, so I based a name on one of my fish ... a Platy.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

No fancy story here, it's what everyone calls me plus the initial to my last name.


----------



## StaffyBull (Feb 3, 2007)

Its one of my favorite dog breeds and the breed of dog I own at the moment.


That pimp name generator is just to fun.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

Nickname that was givin to me in high school after i moved to RI from Iowa...


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

treesmcdonald said:


> My middle name is Therese and my friends used to call me Trees. My last name is McDonald. Not too creative I guess but there it is.


Huh, I just figured it was because of your education.

Mine is pretty simple to figure out. Actually, when I first started on the internet forums, back when I was a lurker just getting started, I realized many of the "serious" people used the real names. I figured if I used my real name people would think I was smarter than I was/am.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

bored one day so i started misspelling words on purpose

erijnal was what came from original, and it looked pretty neat to me. only bad thing about it is that most people spell it "erijinal"


----------



## Freemann (Mar 19, 2004)

Freemann
I am free cause I am aware of my slavery.


----------



## cookie (Feb 10, 2007)

cookie is the name of my deceased border collie, she was named after an oreo cookie.

Jackie


----------



## defdac (May 10, 2004)

I was fooling around with the hex digits on my first scientific calculator at high-school and though "defdac" was the coolest I could come up with to use as alias when making music for Amiga-demos back in the late 80's.
When internet arrived I used it and found it to be unique, search for defdac and you will only find me. It's ugly and complicated enough to not be picked up by anyone else, so it seems I will be alone with it too =)


----------



## SkinniMini (Mar 26, 2006)

Mini is my cat's name(the one in my avatar), we are both skinny girls, skinny minnie is one of those wonderful nicknames that skinny girls just _love_ to hear , so I just altered it to fit her spelling & it works!


----------

